# Would it be a good fit?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Tinny!

HVAC is always good skills to have and if you get into control work could be very beneficial.

Have you looked into the 'helmets to hardhats' program at all?

https://www.helmetstohardhats.org/


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Where in Minnesota? There are a couple of contractors in here from Minneapolis/St Paul.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you would probably fit in better if you had a couple DUI''s and a couple of arrests under you belt, maybe for beating up your neighbor or something (no felonies tho).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Tinny said:


> I'm wondering if past military (A-school in Aviation electronics) and community college graduate of an AA in liberal arts and an AS in business if it'd be beneficial. I can learn: read, write, math, manage, lead. And, have troubleshooting experience.
> 
> I'm also on the GI Bill, and I have 2 semesters left, just wondering if picking up welding or HVAC would show more hands-on...


You look like an astounding candidate. Best wishes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@Tinny I just reread your post here.

Have you not given any thought to pursuing a civilian career in aviation electronics?


----------



## Tinny (Oct 29, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @Tinny I just reread your post here.
> 
> Have you not given any thought to pursuing a civilian career in aviation electronics?


Sorry for a 5-year "necro" (want to respect the questions), my aviation career wouldn't be possible as I see it, being as my career was premature. I've since gotten that under control with a healthier lifestyle. I honestly haven't looked super close into it. It would make sense to do so practicality-wise. 

I still have passion for electricity. It seems the apprenticeship is up my alley. It's more mind AND body. I worked as an electronics assembler. You could sit down 10 hours a day, I chose to stand.

Hell, I'm in a rural area where no airstrips exist. I can't exactly uproot, sadly. Plus, there seems to be more demand here in my area for electricians than electronics. I'd feel better helping my small town's community.

Right now, I'm on a factory floor making ~18/hr. I use hand tools and a tape measure, but there isn't much room for advancement and training is nil. I'm not sure of my exact title, but I work in the corrugated box industry and set my machine to the specs of the order. My location has me locked out of electronics jobs.



backstay said:


> Where in Minnesota? There are a couple of contractors in here from Minneapolis/St Paul.


I am a little north of Iowa at the moment. I'm one of those too-trusting-of-people-types, the cities would probably have a field day with me. The closest Local is 343, and Rochester still has a small-town vibe to it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Tinny said:


> I'm wondering if past military (A-school in Aviation electronics) and community college graduate of an AA in liberal arts and an AS in business if it'd be beneficial. I can learn: read, write, math, manage, lead. And, have troubleshooting experience.
> 
> I'm also on the GI Bill, and I have 2 semesters left, just wondering if picking up welding or HVAC would show more hands-on...


HVAC would be a good tie in. 
You can swing the building automation HVAC into it real easy. 
Hit USAJOBS. Gov
Use any area code you want. 
Look for NavFac as the command
Heck, come on back to GL, it’s just about to snow here
Electronics mechanic would be good for seimens building automation and controls.

I’m a former GM


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Use of the GI Bill® for Flight Training / ATP Flight School


Type Rating and ATP Certification Training Programs in Texas are eligible for GI Bill® and Post 9-11 GI Bill® benefit use.



atpflightschool.com





Why not fly them,...


----------

